# Pretty Persian In GA - needs home before 08/30/04



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

I just saw this pretty little girl in GA:

http://www.petfinder.org/pet.cgi?action ... mpl=&stat=










Here is the note:

Notes: This cat is scheduled to be unavailable after 4:30 pm on Monday, August 30, 2004. If you wish to adopt this cat, please CALL (do not e-mail) the shelter IMMEDIATELY at (770) 467-4772 to arrange for the paperwork to be filled out (in person or by fax) PRIOR to 4:30 p.m. on the catl's listed date. 

Thank you!

I think she is going to be destroyed from the sounds of it - I would go get her myself but I simply do not have the money to go down there and buy her right now. If you are interested in a white female persian cat - now would be the time to buy one. She is soo pretty and she has so little time left.


----------

